# Celtek Gloves?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

No clue, but the only pair I ever owned was completely shot after less than 20 days.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I think they may be out of business. My son has a pair of trigger mits with this crazy psychedelic fly on it that get more comments than any other piece of equipment we have. Quality wise they seem fine, but they fit kind of tight around the wrist.


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> No clue, but the only pair I ever owned was completely shot after less than 20 days.


My goretex ones have lasted 2 seasons so far which is pretty good for me...just threw away a pair of oakley triggers from last year barely lasted a season.


edit (proof?) - "Celtek unfortunately went out of business. The owner was finally retiring, he was a great guy.
I can say it was a great place to work, I have known the CEO for 20 years."


----------



## Furies (Mar 9, 2019)

so they are dead?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Furies said:


> so they are dead?


Affirmative


----------

